

Show HN: API to easily gift Apple Store content via SMS - Macshot

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.given.to is the only API that automates the process of buying iPhone&#x2F;iPad apps, iTunes music  , movies, books,   and anything else in the app store individually or in bulk . Then those digital goods can be distribute through email, text message, Facebook, Twitter, QR codes, physical cards with branding, or any other way someone care to distribute them.<p>The links Given create allow for a digital item to be downloaded in one click without going through the hassles of the app store. These links have been used for marketing campaigns, incentives, rewards, contest and more.
======
spenvo
Seems like a super useful API. I don't know a much about the space, but I
can't believe something like this doesn't exist.

I wanted to see a dead-simple demonstration on the website, couldn't find one.
Perhaps it would be effective to demonstrate the API by sending a free app
link via email. Just have a "Try it now! We'll show you how simple it can be
by sending you a free app link to your email on signing up! ~ or something
(reduce the copy language)

Keep it up!

PS - Is there potential for a referral/affiliate angle on this API? Apple's
TOS probably prohibits that, but if it could somehow be managed--I see massive
value there.

~~~
Macshot
@spenvo I think you went to the wrong site. It's
[http://app.given.to](http://app.given.to) not given.to . On there there are 4
screenshots showing the entire end user experience. But yes anyone who wants
an example please let me know and I can send you an app or song in a
email,txt, or twitter dm

~~~
spenvo
Cool - send a song to @spencenow

I'm not sure how I ended up at the vanity URL. I think I saw your email
mac@given.to and typed it in manually. Commented-out the FB Connect feedback

~~~
Macshot
Check your twitter. Once you follow me back I have the perfect song for you

~~~
spenvo
Haha, ok, I have a feeling I'm going to get rick-rolled. :)

~~~
Macshot
I promise you it's a real song. No tricks here . I would love feedback as
well!

~~~
spenvo
Confirmed: this is a fantastic end-user experience. Clicked the link on my Mac
- it opened iTunes and autofilled the Redeem code, no clicks necessary (aside
from providing my passcode). Excellent execution!

Again, my feedback for your landing page is to let people try it, and the
concept will sell itself. I'll definitely think of ways to incorporate this
into projects moving forward. :)

------
osxrand
Looks really useful.

Some Feedback : I think that a free app sent as a demo would be a great idea,
so we can see what it would be like. One other thing, where in the world is
this available? I didn't see that listed on the site.

~~~
Macshot
Thanks for the feedback osxrand

We need to really promote the free demos. Currently if you send us a message
through our contact form and use the word demo anywhere in the message you
will get a free demo. But, if you would like a Demo osxrand just send your
email to mac(at)given.to and I'll send you a great song.

At the moment we only offer items from the US Apple App store but will add new
countries based on demand.

------
hansy
Quick clarification about how it works: so the end-user doesn't get a random
gift code for manual input and instead can just redeem the app after clicking
on the url?

~~~
Macshot
Exactly. They click the link sent to them and the app store opens up on their
computer or mobile device ready to just redeem the code for whatever item they
were sent

------
ismaelc
I was checking this out, but I think the API doc is very light on the
authentication part. Can you share specifics about the OAuth part?

~~~
Macshot
@ismaelc Our authentication process is fairly simple in the fact when you sign
up for an account you are given a auth_key and auth_secret which then gives
you access to make a call request. Very similar to other API's. Our API was
built by developers for developers to be very easy to implement and use for a
wide range of products.

~~~
ismaelc
Is this OAuth? URL parameter keys? etc

~~~
Macshot
Yes it OAuth

~~~
ismaelc
Added this to Mashape (left the OAuth part as manual entry). Would you like me
to transfer it to you so you can make changes to it in the future?
[https://www.mashape.com/community/given-
to](https://www.mashape.com/community/given-to)

(Disclosure: I work for Mashape)

